# Is fantasy better than 40k?



## CrazyfrogXxX (Jul 28, 2008)

im thinking of starting a fantasy army but its to simple and i havent even finished my 40 k one! i have only used 1000 points used and can you combine fantasy and 40k for a great battle for a special scenario?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, you can't combine - the two are seperate games systems using similar basics.

Also, with Fantasy, you ask one of those players which is better, Fantasy is the answer. 40K players will say the same, 40K is better than fantasy.

In truth, I know of few who play frequently with both (and I'm not talking 'collect').

Personally, I like Fantasy, but it was my first game system. And seeing the Stores 6,000 point Empire, Dwarf and Elven army against the Chaos Orc and Dark Elf one, I was hooked.

However, those who see huge Calibre weaponry of the Vindicator, against the huge Flying Hive Tyrant, they think "wow cool", and instantly want to go for 40K.

Each to their own, but it took me longer to learn rules for fantasy than for 40K, even with the frequent rules updates.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Like Vaz says, you can't combine the systems in one game, how would you work out AP and whatnot? What possible damage would a bow or pistol do to a terminator?

As far as which is better, I have played both on and off and think 40k is easier to get in to, and easier to have a quick game, fantasy is more complicated rules-wise and allows for more tactical play, in my opinion.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

the two cannot be combined.

I play both, 40k is the easiest to learn and reletively easy to get into and in some cases easier to find an opponent, Fantasy on the other hand takes a while longer to learn and a bit longer still to master.

Wich of the two is better? i'm sitting the fence, there both relatively sound rulesets, although some would disagree but i feel that Fantasy is the more balanced of the two.

good luck:victory:


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Nato13 said:


> Wich of the two is better? i'm sitting the fence, there both relatively sound rulesets, although some would disagree but i feel that Fantasy is the more balanced of the two.


Enjoy them both, but I gotta disagree with the idea that Fantasy is the more balanced game. 40k still fields viable armies from 3rd edition. SoB and Necrons do well, and Dark Eldar are STILL considered one of the more power gamer inclined armies. Compare that to the pre HE power gap that Fantasy went though, and some truly underpowered books like OK and O&G.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

i play both and to say my own opinon, fantasy is a better GAME but some of the models are crap, and lage chunks of fluff a boring and meaningless
and that is where 40K excels.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that the Fantasy over 40k argument is down to personal choice I find that 40k is better if you just want a quick game or just don't want to carry a massive army around and Fantasy is great if you have a day to kill and plenty of beer handy. I enjoy both systems but prefer fantasy army building and painting but with my group of freinds we generaly just play whatever system takes our fancy on the day.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I play both but, I think Fantasy is better, as it is more about tactics rather than dice. The rules are harder but it is well werth it


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i prefer 40k, ive tried both (seriosuly tried) ive even tried LOTR before, but 40k takes the cake, less tactics?, maybe it depends also 40k has awesome models *drools*


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Fantasy has always been my favourite system, it has always challenged me and kept my interest, however in the past 40k came a close second.
however, with the addition of the new 40k rule book I feel that 40k has dropped a few notches, it has tried to simplify its self too much and as such doesnt really work properly in my opinion, its good for a change but fantasy is where my passion lies.


----------

